
Corsair One review: The best small form factor PC we’ve ever tested - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/03/corsair-one-review/
======
noir_lord
I know there are no absolutes in matters of taste but I think that is the
ugliest small form factor machine I've seen for a while.

